# thoughts on horse stall conversion



## jamoose (Jan 7, 2016)

hello--
I am brand new to raising homers (for fun) and am trying to figure out the best way to convert a horse stall into a decent loft. It's a 12 by 12 stall with a window on one end (to which I have added a sputnik trap) and dutch doors front and back. 

Right now all the birds are in the one stall, with young birds and breeders all intermixed. I need to add a drop ceiling and while I have the tools out, I am thinking of building an interior room for breeding birds. I have tried to draw this in the attached plan. The blue lines are the stall as it stands now and the black dotted lines are my initial thoughts about an interior room. 

Since I have no experience with this though I wanted to get some thoughts and opinions as to the best way to do this. My intentions with pigeons are modest so i am not looking to go overboard in the design and hopefully find something simple and practical for raising our own birds to fly. 

thanks in advance for your thoughts


----------

